# Browning rollen zum sonderpreis!!



## FISHERS PARADISE (4. Mai 2011)

*FISHERS PARADISE BIETET AN:*
*BROWNING BLACK MAGIC FEEDER 650 BF Freilaufrolle*
*statt 99,99Euro NUR 79,99EURO!!!*




*BROWNING BLACK MAGIC FEEDER 650 FD*
*statt 89,99 NUR 69,99EURO!!!*




*BROWNING BLACK MAGIC FEEDER 665 FD*
*statt 84,99 NUR 64,99EURO!!!*



*
BROWNING BACKFIRE FD*
*630FD statt 45,99 NUR 35,99EURO!!!
640FD statt 47,99 NUR 37,99EURO!!!*




*zu den Produkten: Klick auf das Bild!
Achtung! Aktionsangebote, Stückzahlen begrenzt! Was weg ist, ist weg!*


----------

